# Feedback



## talmid

061211    1652


G'Day !



Could someone kindly confirm:


a. whether משוב

is the correct translation  for " feedback"


b.  how best to express in Ivrit

 "we requested customers to give us feedback on our new  design"


c. If  משוב

is the correct translation, 
whether the correct pronunciation is  ma-shov (with stress on the final syllable)

Thank you


----------



## mediterraneo24

a. whether משוב

is the correct translation  for " feedback"
You can also say פידבק
both are good 


b.  how best to express in Ivrit

 "we requested customers to give us feedback on our new  design"

ביקשנו מהלקוחות לתת לנו משוב/פידבק על העיצוב החדש שלנו

c. If  משוב

is the correct translation, 
whether the correct pronunciation is  ma-shov (with stress on the final syllable)


----------



## enlish4life

Feedbake is a word that came to the hebrew from the english, so your problem has solved.


----------



## arbelyoni

> a. whether משוב
> is the correct translation  for "feedback"



Yes it is.
Another word is היזון [hizun], or היזון חוזר [hizun chozer], but they're not as common as משוב.

פידבק is ok for informal speech, but I would'nt use it in the given context.


----------



## tFighterPilot

arbelyoni said:


> Yes it is.
> Another word is היזון [hizun], or היזון חוזר [hizun chozer], but they're not as common as משוב.
> 
> פידבק is ok for informal speech, but I would'nt use it in the given context.



היזון? אתה רציני? מאיפה אתם מביאים את המילים האלה?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

"היזון חוזר" נשמע כמו משהו שהומצא בכוח ע"י האקדמיה ללשון עברית. בכל מקרה אני בעד "משוב" או "פידבק"​


----------



## enlish4life

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> "היזון חוזר" נשמע כמו משהו שהומצא בכוח ע"י האקדמיה ללשון עברית. בכל מקרה אני בעד "משוב" או "פידבק"​



זה כבר מגיע לשפה גבוהה, יש הרבה מילים שלעולם לא היית חושב עליהם, אולי הגיעו לזה שהיזון זה להאכיל משהו , כלומר לעשות משהו לשני, וחוזר זה מה השני נותן לך, משהו כמו פידבק, אתה עוזר למישהו והוא מחזיר לך משהו בחזרה..

אבל לך תדע מה הם לקחו באקדמיית לפני שהמציאו את המילה הזאת...


----------



## arbelyoni

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> "היזון חוזר" נשמע כמו משהו שהומצא בכוח ע"י האקדמיה ללשון עברית. בכל מקרה אני בעד "משוב" או "פידבק"​



היזון חוזר הוא תרגום שאילה מאנגלית והיה נפוץ למדי לפני שמשוב תפסה את מקומו. הוא נעלם משימוש יומיומי, אבל עדיין חי וקיים בשפה המקצועית של חברות וארגונים שונים; אני למשל מכיר את המונח ממקום העבודה הקודם שלי.


----------



## anipo

.אני מסכים לחלוטין עם ארבליוני. היזון חוזר היה בשימוש לפני שנים והוא פינה את מקומו הן בשפה המקצועית והן בדיבור היום-יומי למשוב, שנקלט היטב, וטוב שכך


----------



## OsehAlyah

A bit strange that the Academy decided to translate the word feed in feedback as היזון . While it is true that one of the meanings of feed is indeed food/nourishment, it also has another meaning, that of something similar to a transmission. Either over the wire or the airwaves. And I'm quite certain that it is that second meaning that applies to the word feed in feedback.


----------



## anipo

You can also use להזין as in "להזין נתונים למחשב" "to feed data" to a computer. So היזון חוזר is not all that strange. But, as said before, nowadays it is rarely used, having been replaced by משוב.


----------



## talmid

111211   0157


Hi, to  y'all ! 


I had no idea that my query would prove to be so stimulating ! 


Thanks so much to everyone for your  replies which have all been very helpful to me

Best wishes


----------

